# screen savers



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been trying to add the screen saver hack, and I finally got the systems folder unhidden and did the steps, but now my Kindle's update button is grayed out and I cannot click on it. Anyone know what I did wrong? Thanks


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you already add the hack file and the pictures? If you did, just restart the kindle. Hope this helps.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

I added the hack file to the systems folder and the pictures to the screen_saver file within the system folder. Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Add the hack file to the main folder where you see the three folders: documents, audio, etc.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Try this one:

Home>menu>settings>menu>restart


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Quick question about doing this...Does it void warrenties?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

moving this thread to Tips & Tricks.

Incidentally, on that board, is an FAQ thread stuck to the top.  One of the entries has a link to a step by step that might help if you're having trouble.

frog, as far as we have been able to learn, it does not void the warranty, though you will not be able to get automatic updates if they come out. . .so be sure you know how to undo it in case there is one. . . .you'll know because people here will talk about it!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

joanne29 said:


> I have been trying to add the screen saver hack, and I finally got the systems folder unhidden and did the steps, but now my Kindle's update button is grayed out and I cannot click on it. Anyone know what I did wrong? Thanks


Did you try the slider switch to see what screen saver shows up?? It may be ready to roll!! If not, do the restart I posted a few posts above....

Incidentally, after I did the hack, I slid the slider switch and there was a blank screen!! I freaked and tried it again and the next slide to screen saver did bring up a picture I put on. After much testing, I figured out that one of the pictures that I put in the folder was unreadable by the Kindle so I removed it! No problems now!!


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have tried this hack so many times and it dose not work for me even with these wonderful directions. I keep seeing the old screensavers, and framework.mario.con.new and framework.mario.con.orig in the root directory after I attempt this. Any ideas?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

After you transfer the hack file to the root directory, update. After you transfer the pictures, restart.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

I did all of this and  I followed the directions line by line. It just does not work for me.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Which kindle do you have?


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

k2


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm...it's weird then that it doesn't work for you.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

i know I cannot figure it out at all. I have tried 15 or so times and the directions are easy. I have even tried doing it with the Kindle off. I have tried adding all the files from the hack except the restore file. I am lost but thanks for the help.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I would suggest to run the restore file to reset everything back to default and then start over again.  I know that the uninstall file is somewhere in the original download....

I would even try to redownload the file in case it got corrupted when you originally got it!  Worth a shot anyway....


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

joanne29 said:


> i know I cannot figure it out at all. I have tried 15 or so times and the directions are easy. I have even tried doing it with the Kindle off. I have tried adding all the files from the hack except the restore file. I am lost but thanks for the help.


I was having problems with the hack last night too... and it was all fixed by walking away from it all.

After applying the hack (and confirming that the hack was applied properly) my computer refused to recognize Barbara (my Kindle)... in spite of the fact that it recognized her five minutes earlier. Five tries later I unplugged Barbara from my PC and went to my chambers for some quality time with her (read before sleep).

This morning I plugged Barbara into the PC to start the process again. Lo and behold, the computer decided that it knew Barbara after all. Ten minutes and a few picture transfers later, I have a new screensaver!!


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I would suggest to run the restore file to reset everything back to default and then start over again. I know that the uninstall file is somewhere in the original download....
> 
> I would even try to redownload the file in case it got corrupted when you originally got it! Worth a shot anyway....


Thank you I will try that.


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

I just wanted to ask if we can save a few screen savers and have them appear at random when we put the kindle to sleep mode (pretty much like the original screen savers only it's our choice of pictures) and is it reversible, as in if we decide we don't want to have custom screen savers any more can we undo the option?


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

dawnflight1984 said:


> I just wanted to ask if we can save a few screen savers and have them appear at random when we put the kindle to sleep mode (pretty much like the original screen savers only it's our choice of pictures) and is it reversible, as in if we decide we don't want to have custom screen savers any more can we undo the option?


It's not 'random'; the images appear in the order in which they list in the directory, so you can control what order the images come up in by changing the file names -- I prepended '001_', '002_', '003_', etc. to the filenames to set the order of appearance. When you put your Kindle in sleep mode, it just reads the 'next' file in the directory to use as the screensaver. I say 'file' and not 'image', because when you do the reset after loading images into the screen_saver directory, your Kindle will read all the filenames from that directory, builds the list of images from that, and stores it so it doesn't have to rescan the directory each time. If you just select all the files in a directory and copy them to your Kindle, if you get a file that isn't an image, like the 'thumbs.db' file Windows wants to stick in each directory that has images, it will get included in the list of 'images', and you'll get a blank screen when it comes up in the rotation. I did that to myself a couple times without thinking, so I know that's the way it works; any non-image file will be blank when its turn comes up.

Yes, you can reverse the change and go back to the standard screensaver images. If you load the screensaver hack uninstall file and do an update, that resets your Kindle to using the directory where the original screensavers are installed; the ones you added are still in the screen_saver directory, but the Kindle will just use the regular screensavers. If you're hard up for space, you can then delete the files from that directory. If you don't delete the custom screensaver images you loaded, you can switch back and forth between the standard and custom screensavers by reinstalling and uninstalling the hack.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

On the Kindle DX, the screensavers have to have the ending .png.  You need to save your .jps as .png.  Also, you may have to lighten them up or change the size of them.

After they are loaded, you need to hold the slider for 20 seconds to manually reboot the Kindle.  Then you should see them.  You should also move the old screensavers to your computer so that you can reinstall later if you want.


----------



## dscrapper (Aug 22, 2009)

I purchased a skin from Decalgirl and I am having trouble adding the coordinating screensaver. The directions are for PC's not for Mac's. Has anyone added a screensaver using a MAC? Decalgirl sent me to the Kindleboard for help. Thanx!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

dscrapper, welcome to KindleBoards.  I do not have an answer for you, but I'm sure someone will pop in here shortly and give you a hand.  If they don't, please start your own thread so the right person can see it.  
deb


----------

